# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  αποδικωπιοιτηs DIGΕA

## el greco 1

καλησπερα ! σε εναμιση χρονο πελατηs που εχει digea εχει αλαξει 3 αποδικοπιοιτεs. το φαινομενο παρουσιαζεται σε συνθηκεs κακοκαιριαs. παραληλα ο δεκτηs του δορυφορικου που ειναι διπλα δεν ενοχλοιτε καθολου.τι μπωρει να φταιει?η καποια λυση να μου πρωτειναται? cheers George. :Confused1:

----------


## ggr

Απλα η κεραια/καλωδιωση του.

----------


## el greco 1

η καλωδιωση σε τι μπωρει να φταιει ειναι απλη! ενα ομοαξωνο ερχεται απο το κατοπρο καευθειαν στον δεκτη. τωρα στο σαλονι και στα 3 υπνοδωματια ερχωνται τα ομοαξωνα απο τι στεγη . τροφοδοτικο,ενισχυση,σπλιτερ ειναι πανω στη στεγη σε ενα μεγαλο πλαστικο κουτι.υπαρχει και αλλοs αποδικοποιητηs digea στο υπνοδωματιο αλλα εκει δεν επιρεαζεται απο τη κακοκαιρια.στο σαλονι μονο καιγεται.μοιπωs πρεπει να να βαλω κανα αντικεραυνικο στην εισοδο του δεκτη?αν ναι ποιο? cheers George.

----------


## ggr

Τωρα εγινες πιο σαφης που ανεφερες οτι καιγεται ο αποκωδικοποιητης. Απο την αρχικη περιγραφη σου νομιζα οτι απλα ειχε προβλημα στη ληψη. :Wink:

----------


## el greco 1

τι ακριβωs να κανω στη περιπτωση αυτη? καποια γνωμη? cheers George.

----------

